# Calibration of a FireStudio Tube



## ifix4u (Jan 28, 2016)

Looking for help !! Trying to figure out how to do the REW loopback with my FireStudio Tube, Any help would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you can’t get it to work by looping an input to an output as described in the REW Help Files, you’re probably stuck in the “fancy sound card twilight zone.” See here for details.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

